# Has anyone ever broken a video game console here?



## Caius (Apr 30, 2010)

I broke my N64 a while back, don't know how. It just stopped loading files. 
Then my first ds went dead, traded it in for a lite a week later.
Messed up a computer pretty bad.
My ps3 got run over by a truck, don't ask. 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>And today it's the psp</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
There's a story behind this psp. It went with me to pigeon forge, got run over by three go-karts at 50mph, fell 10 feet off the track, not a scratch. 

It fell from a 3 story building onto concrete. Not a scratch.

It went home with my cousin, needed a new joystick.

And I leave it on a shelf in a hardcase for a month, and look at this. 

Not to mention it was the special edition crisis core psp.  >_< 

Who else has bad luck?


----------



## Micah (Apr 30, 2010)

I broke the R button on my original DS.
My brother poured bubble soap down my GBA.
My GCN stopped working for a while but I got it fixed.
My Wii's disc reader broke a year ago, so I sent it in to Nintendo to get it fixed.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Apr 30, 2010)

My Mum punched my GBA on the screen and broke it, dunno how but she was seriously pissed off.


----------



## Pear (Apr 30, 2010)

My Wii's laser reader thing got broken, so I had to fix that.
My PS2 stopped reading discs, but I never play it so I didn't send it in for repairs. 
My gamecube will periodically shut off for no reason.
My brother dropped my GBA out of the car, so it doesn't have any sound.
My 360 randomly shut itself off last night. I did what the support website said to do, and it's working again.

Strangely enough, out of all my systems, my DS phat has taken the most abuse, but it's the only one that hasn't had an issue with something. I've thrown it at walls, dropped it onto concrete, dropped it out of a car window going 15 MPH, and ran it over with my bike. That thing is durable as heck. 8D


----------



## Caius (Apr 30, 2010)

...punched through a gba screen?

Jesus christ.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Apr 30, 2010)

Zr388 said:
			
		

> ...punched through a gba screen?
> 
> Jesus christ.


Not through it, just cracked the screen, not the plastic backing.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Apr 30, 2010)

EmzStar said:
			
		

> My Mum punched my GBA on the screen and broke it, dunno how but she was seriously pissed off.


holy *censored.2.0* xD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 30, 2010)

Crushed my DS phat.
Both N64 barely works.
Wii died unable to read disks.
GCN died unable to read disks.
360 got 1 red ring I don't know why but it's all good now it fixed it's self.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 30, 2010)

I've never broken any electronic devices, besides getting a BSoD on 2 computers, but I've fixed that and it wasn't really my fault in the first place ;P


----------



## SodaDog (Apr 30, 2010)

i havent just broke it, i lost my brothers Red DS lite! at the end of summer last year.


----------



## easpa (Apr 30, 2010)

Well, once I accidentally tripped over a wire connected to my friends PS2...
I left the house soon after that. ;P


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 30, 2010)

I broke my L and R buttons on my gameboy advance, and the top screen of my DS (The original one) fell off.


----------



## JCnator (Apr 30, 2010)

I once broke my original DS's upper screen, after I outburst my anger while trying to complete Mario Kart DS. I own another original DS, but the wireless function is no longer working.

My DS Lite had its upper screen with red tint border. I got my replacement of DS Lite, and its hinge's cracked but still functional.

Also, my Wii stopped to read disc properly. It's now fixed.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 30, 2010)

My DS's R button sucks.

...That's about it :S Video games on the other hand...

I've lost Super Mario 64 DS, Mario vs. Donkey Kong: March of the Minis, My bro and I scratched a Smackdown vs. Raw 2010 disc.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 30, 2010)

Game Boy Advance (it was in my bookbag when someone pushed me down and the screen broke) and original Nintendo DS (L and R buttons stopped working), that's all. I'm surprised my GameCube never broke, considering how much my little brother beat it up. My Wii has been through quite a bit and survived, too. Nothing like being kicked and thrown down the stairs like my GameCube, but still. XD


----------



## David (Apr 30, 2010)

Almost every nintendo system ive had has broke, wii stopped reading discs once, you had to hit the eject button a bunch of times to get it working at one point, and i had a melted graphics chip another time. original ds' r button stopped working, and my gamecube stopped reading discs. never had an issue with n64 though.


----------



## David (Apr 30, 2010)

also, gameboy screens scratched way too easily.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> *every nintendo system ive had has broke*, wii stopped reading discs once, you had to hit the eject button a bunch of times to get it working at one point, and i had a melted graphics chip another time. original ds' r button stopped working, and my gamecube stopped reading discs. *never had an issue with n64 though.*


Contradiction much?


----------



## David (Apr 30, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many Nintendo systems have you owned? I'm guessing you've had a few Game Boys, and you didn't mention anything about them except that "the screens scratch too easily". Scratching isn't breaking. If it still functions, it's not broken.


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 30, 2010)

My DS Phat's control screen is permanently funky, so I have to adjust where I touch. Thing is, it can't be re-calibrated, so it's stuck that way.


----------



## David (Apr 30, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SNES - Wii

original gameboy - DSLite

and scratches suck, it may work but its not as fun.

and snes.. im not sure what happened to that thing.... i think i mightve sold it, not sure..


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, you've had the Game Boy, Game Boy Pocket, Game Boy Color, Game Boy Advance, Game Boy Advance SP, Nintendo DS, Nintendo DS Lite, Super NES, Nintendo 64, Nintendo GameCube, and Wii, yet only your Nintendo DS, GameCube, and Wii stopped working. That's three out of eleven, or about 27%. No where near "almost every". And scratches may be annoying, but it's your fault for not protecting your system. All screens are susceptible to scratches. If you don't want them, then either get a screen protector or be more careful. And I wouldn't be surprised if it was your fault that your DS, GameCube, and Wii broke, too.


----------



## Princess (Apr 30, 2010)

Not that I can recall.



Oh wait..
PSP screen.


Yeeep.


----------



## SamXX (Apr 30, 2010)

The Right Shoulder button on my DS sometimes goes dodgy (I swear it's only when I'm playing Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days when I need it the most to move the camera!) but that's it for consoles. Mobiles/iPods/Laptops are a completely different story though!


----------



## David (Apr 30, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it wasnt my fault, ive always looked after my systems, i still do, i dont move them or anything, ill dust around them and all but still, they never fell or any of that crazy stuff. and the old systems were beastly they never busted, once it hit gamecube though, thats when i got my first broken system, ironic that its the same system that started to send nintendo downhill. and im not sure if i owned gameboy pocket, i cant remember that far back. not sure about SP either, probably not because it was just anther waste of money redesign.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must've hit your GameCube pretty damn hard, because mine's been thrown across rooms and down the stairs, kicked, and stomped on, and it still works like a charm. My Wii did stop reading discs at one point, but that was likely due to me stupidly putting it in a case and letting it overheat. Anyway, I sent it to Nintendo and they fixed it right up, and it works just fine now. And why do you even buy Nintendo systems if you hate them so much? Then again, you also bash Nintendo on a Nintendo-based forum... Why are you even here, again?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Apr 30, 2010)

I take really good care of my stuff, so I rarely break videogame consoles. ^^
But I did have that disc read problem with the PS2. And I love it, so that was a problem. But all you have to do to fix it is wipe the little light thinger with a tissue! =D

Also, I once took down my friend's Wii by tripping on a gamecube wire, I felt SO BAD. ;;_;; It exacerbated preexisting problems, too! But she wouldn't let me pay for repairs. :<


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 30, 2010)

Geez, I didn't think breaking a Gamecube was possible short of throwing it into a trash compactor, that takes talent.

And my R button broke on my DS Phat, that's pretty much it.


----------



## Jake (Apr 30, 2010)

My "friend" was a douche bag and we were on Super Smash Bros. Brawl. And he was using the GameCude controller, and then he pulled the controller towards him really hard and it fell off the shelf and he broke it. Then my dad and his mum agreed he should pay for a new one. So he bought me a new one and I have never spoken to him since.


----------



## David (Apr 30, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


think what you want but i never hit my gamecube or anything of the sorts. and i dont buy own any nintendo systems anymore. and ive been here since before animal crossing wii, when i actually had a wii.


----------



## tikitorch55 (Apr 30, 2010)

My Xbox360 Wont read disks


----------



## Phaze (Apr 30, 2010)

I threw my gba  against a wall cuz I couldn't get past a hard level of a game........wasn't my best idea....


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 30, 2010)

Fact: GCN is build like a boulder.


----------



## gerardo781 (Apr 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/_JTZSqDfaNU

And I've broken the screen of the psp. Got it all fixed up now though.


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (Apr 30, 2010)

when i got my dsi i snapped my whole ds in half on purpose 

(it was the first version Nintendo released)


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Apr 30, 2010)

Lets see...4 sega genesises, 2 gamecubes, plus a wonky N64 that works when it feels like it. More to come.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 30, 2010)

My Wii Eject button doesn't work right away and I had to send it into Nintendo around 2008.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 30, 2010)

broke a GCN.


----------



## poptart (Apr 30, 2010)

A while back I had this pink DS (now I have a black DSi) and it was in purse. I was bored, so I started swinging it around. I was doing it pretty hard, so when I got home and opened the bad the top part of the DS was hanging off by wires. My dad wasn't too happy...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 30, 2010)

My Wii deleted itself back in the summer of 07.


----------



## Palad][n (Apr 30, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> I broke the R button on my original DS.
> My Wii's disc reader broke a year ago, so I sent it in to Nintendo to get it fixed.


both of these.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (May 1, 2010)

My Wii got a disc stuck in it, and when trying to fix my N64 I stuck a screwdriver through it.


----------



## Temari (May 1, 2010)

How can people break these things? It's so sad :-:


----------



## Hiro (May 1, 2010)

Uhm... one day it looked like my GBA had sweat in it (xD) and it didn't work to turn it on.


----------



## Rockman! (May 1, 2010)

My GBA could only play GBC games so my Dad had to get it repaired.


----------



## Conor (May 1, 2010)

My 360 makes a grinding noise whenever I attempt to play a game.


----------



## Rockman! (May 1, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> My 360 makes a grinding noise whenever I attempt to play a game.


My PS2 did that yesterday while I was trying to play Aladdin ...


----------



## Caius (May 1, 2010)

sounds like the lens grinding against the disc.


----------



## Tyrai (May 1, 2010)

I haven't but I fixed a console by dropping it on the floor.


----------



## Carlist Fern (May 1, 2010)

I have had 360 red rings twice.  The first time it was after my friend bought my 360 off me once.


----------

